# Time For Another New Tool Bag Whats your Favorite?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Inthe market for another new tool bag. Seems like I've tried them all over the years. Thinking about going with the bucket organizer rout this time. What your favorite bag?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> Inthe market for another new tool bag. Seems like I've tried them all over the years. Thinking about going with the bucket organizer rout this time. What your favorite bag?


 Not a big fan of bucket organizers. I found a nice bag made by Klein Tools (yes, I know electricians love Klein) a year or so ago, and I love it. It was a tad expensive but worth it. Dewalt and Ridgid make a few nice bags too.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I was an apprentice I worked with a journeyman who kept his rusty tools in a 5 gallon plastic bucket. When we went into a house {new construction-2nd rough}, he turned his bucket upside down and dumped all the tools onto the slab......:laughing:


Me, I like bucket buddies. A little pouch for each item. A place for everything and everything in its place. Larger items are in a tool boxes that stay on the truck.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Clc makes a toolbag with a radio that runs off d batteries or a plug. Bought it and like it a lot. But I'm a big fan of the electrician type stand up for hand tools. Buckets get too heavy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Or just make one. I like to take this one into customer's house and set it up on their countertop....:laughing:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Veto pro pac. Built like a tank.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I was an apprentice I worked with a journeyman who kept his rusty tools in a 5 gallon plastic bucket. When we went into a house {new construction-2nd rough}, he turned his bucket upside down and dumped all the tools onto the slab......:laughing:
> 
> Me, I like bucket buddies. A little pouch for each item. A place for everything and everything in its place. Larger items are in a tool boxes that stay on the truck.


My bucket buddy is like a women's purse... Usually anything I need is on the bottom


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Clc makes a toolbag with a radio that runs off d batteries or a plug. Bought it and like it a lot. But I'm a big fan of the electrician type stand up for hand tools. Buckets get too heavy.


Your right about too heavy... Customers offer assistance. " can I help you bring something downstairs"... They always go for the bucket.... Then I hear a whoa what do you have in there. Lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Veto, without a doubt.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a leather electricians style tote. My first one lasted 13 years as my full-time everyday bag and still works in a back-up role around the house, though some stitching is starting to go. I'm 3 years into my second one, which is better now that they riveted on a thick plastic bottom reinforcement that better resists wear and water, and the corner seams have a plastic 'spine' sandwiched between the leather that helps it stand upright longer (my older Kuny's tote could use a little blue pill by comparison) . My first one is a Kuny's and the second one is from Ideal Industries. If a fellow gets too large a bag they just get too heavy with tools, and I can easily make this one 25lbs + as it is. BTW Redbeard, I actually do call it my "man purse" 










http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...totes&l1b=carriers_totes&l2=tuff_tote_with_jr

http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=EL-740&id=70


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the DeWalt 24" tool bag. Really tough. Good handles and strap for when it does turn into a portable lock box. Zips closed on main compartment and flaps on side pockets to keep tools secure. I use Kline bags for littler tools like open ends, security bits, nut drivers, etc,etc.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Veto Pro !! Worth it !


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I too have tried just about all sizes and styles. Honestly, the bucket organizer is my favorite. It can get heavy, and it's really easy to throw trash and stuff in, but all your tools are right there.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use this to carry in my tools on service calls, the rest stay in the truck in a bigger dewalt bag.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-17in...0965117000P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

The service guy at our shop has the largest veto bags, i have to use the shoulder strap to pick it up. He doesn't make many trips to the van though, everything is in there somewhere.:laughing:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! This is great, Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Dewalt 11in. Electrician bag, I love it, 5 years and will probably get another 5 from it. I keep all heavy tools, like pipe wrenches, in a 5 drawer snap on tool box that came in the truck. I guess since it was a snap on truck earlier in its life, so I bet it has more than 272,000 km.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

My Veto PRop XL is going on 7 years old, its starting to show its age and will be retired soon. In the past I used to use bucket boss bags, they lasted 3 to 4 months. Will not go back. Dont get anything bigger than the XL though unless you are 6'4" and dont mind 60# bags.

Veto now has a backpack that is pretty sharp too.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

This but bigger been using one just like this for 11Years i have retired them when they start to fail usually at the 3-4 year mark) got 4 of them them in the shed one in the van holds everything one needs for service 
....


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

For a soldering kit I use one of these buggers, I like that its all-weather flexible and sized right. I keep a tub of flux, some cutters, solder and a smattering of copper fittings in it. They tend to last about 3 years before I retire them, which is way better than the plastic 'janitor trays' I used before them. With the plastic trays I would inevitably shatter one out during each severe cold spell.

http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1148


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Veto all the way


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> My Veto PRop XL is going on 7 years old, its starting to show its age and will be retired soon. In the past I used to use bucket boss bags, they lasted 3 to 4 months. Will not go back. Dont get anything bigger than the XL though unless you are 6'4" and dont mind 60# bags. Veto now has a backpack that is pretty sharp too.


I do quite a bit of work at nuke plants, the department I work for has cute little electric trucks for inside the perimeter, but man! Is it a long walk in from the parking lot. I usually throw whatever tools I think I will need in a shoulder bag, but it pulls on my shoulder, and is hard to get thru all the turn styles. My next splurge is either a Veto backpack or Klein.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How I'm rollin


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I use multiple husky tool bags from depot.not gonna lie, built well take abuse and they replaced a bag that had threads coming undone after years.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> How I'm rollin


Is that a 1/4 bend in the background? Should be a long turn ahahaha sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use shard sided husky. Got a metal handle & a shoulder strap. Everything fits very nicely.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Is that a 1/4 bend in the background? Should be a long turn ahahaha sorry couldn't resist.


 Passed inspection yesterday on my honor. Sometimes you just know what they will and won't pick on. But the one for the horizontal change is a long turn.


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got 2 of these one as a solder bag and the other for tools and i love it.
Lenox Industries 1787474 19-Inch Utility Tote - Amazon.com


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Anybody use those backpack style tool bags? I saw a Klein one the other day and I'm not sure if I love it or hate it. Jury's still out......


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I heard from other people & read reviews that say the tool back packs are crap.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wanna buy a Veto? I have one of each size and a backpack... Lightly used.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

When I was an oil burner mechanic I had a little black tool box from a company called Fibre Case Corp. It held everything I needed for 99% of service calls. I miss that little box lol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Wanna buy a Veto? I have one of each size and a backpack... Lightly used.


PM sent!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't need a backpack, but another XL would be nice.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I don't need a backpack, but another XL would be nice.


I wouldn't mind buying the whole job lot, I am probably within an hours drive from him, then I might be wheeling and dealing!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I wouldn't mind buying the whole job lot, I am probably within an hours drive from him, then I might be wheeling and dealing!


Keep me posted.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Will do


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Wanna buy a Veto? I have one of each size and a backpack... Lightly used.


Veto Pro Pacs are the best bags hands down but why so many? That's a lot of cash.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Veto Pro Pacs are the best bags hands down but why so many? That's a lot of cash.


I have a lot of tools.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you have the ot xl how much$$


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> Do you have the ot xl how much$$


No open tops. That's how tools walk away on the job site.


----------

